# STUCK San Francisco Lombard Street second day help



## Paix (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello I’m 19 and got way ahead of myself learning quickly though, I am reading everywhere to take Lombard into 101 to go north into Oregon where I am headed. Need tips first time hitching and I have no clue what to write but if any of y’all are north of San Francisco I’ll stop by . Anyways tell me what you can before I go broke in this city.


----------



## BardoBard (Apr 2, 2019)

Hmm haven't hitched that stretch, but based on my experience and the maps, I would head north to the Golden Gate Bridge view on the N side of the bridge

Problem with giving advice on this, is that you have to adapt to circumstances, it's really a matter of scoping out different spots in person

Good luck, you'll get a ride


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 2, 2019)

I would personally take HWY 1 north along the coast. Walk across Golden Gate bridge to Sausalito and then catch a bus to Stinson Beach for a couple bucks. Then hitch from there. easy


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Apr 2, 2019)

BardoBard said:


> Hmm haven't hitched that stretch, but based on my experience and the maps, I would head north to the Golden Gate Bridge view on the N side of the bridge
> 
> Problem with giving advice on this, is that you have to adapt to circumstances, it's really a matter of scoping out different spots in person
> 
> Good luck, you'll get a ride



Defintely made this mistake once. This spot looked okay on a map. In person it was a different story.
All tourists...scared of hitchers. Tried for a while here, but even had a cop pull up and tell me to do the following:



iamwhatiam said:


> I would personally take HWY 1 north along the coast. Walk across Golden Gate bridge to Sausalito and then catch a bus to Stinson Beach for a couple bucks. Then hitch from there. easy



Solid agree.


----------



## Paix (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you all for the feed back I have no problem walking across the Golden Gate Bridge a third time stay safe and good luck with hitching.


----------



## saul (Apr 2, 2019)

It's pretty hard hitchhiking out of sf you might want to take a bus to Santa Rosa and start from there


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 2, 2019)

Paix said:


> Thank you all for the feed back I have no problem walking across the Golden Gate Bridge a third time stay safe and good luck with hitching.


oh well in that case, just take a damn bus to sausalito. i didn't know if you'd walked across the bridge yet is why i recommended it


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 2, 2019)

Everyone else's info is solid. Personally I like to do the following, and have done it many times:

-Go to the downtown station. Take the 72X to Santa Rosa. (13$)
-From the downtown SR station, take the #60 to Cloverdale, CA ($3)

For $16 you can tavel 86 miles. Easy as fuck to hitch from there, use the exit by the McDonalds. You wont have to deal with any of the shit arounf the Bay Area.

It is going to be hard to hitch the 1 this time of year. Not to mention the weather sucks balls. You can hitch from Santa Rosa or Petaluma, but It is going to be harder. Ive not had good luck in either of those places.


----------



## Hylyx (Apr 2, 2019)

Second the Hwy 1 idea, or if for some reason you want to take the 101 you can take the new passenger train from San Rafael up to Santa Rosa and hitch from there. Don't try to hitch from downtown SR though, get a little further north and you should find a ride quickly.

@Coywolf Hah I just drove down a big chunk of the 1 and didn't see one hitchiker, was all ready to pick people up, too. I think hitching now wouldn't be hard, except for the storms coming in >_<


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Apr 3, 2019)

Just my two cents: I've hitched from the first onramp north of the Golden gate bridge twice. Both times got picked up in less than two hours and got a ride to Petaluma. Sure, it's not the greatest ramp but it works. Everyone else's advice seems solid, too.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ive only gone the opposite way. Started at the canada border and me and the dog hitched south. Made it to san fran. That last stretch from the ("arcada" i think) to san fran is prettt chill. Some of the smaller traveller filled towns are a good place to ask ppl if they have extra space aswell. Traveller networking  Good luck and stay safe. Cheers.


----------



## asleepatthewheel (Apr 6, 2019)

Another thing I’d do (if i had some $ to throw down for gas) is scope out craigslist to find a ride going northward at least to ukiah. it just gets easier to hitch the further north you go.


----------



## benton (Apr 21, 2019)

Last time I went from SF to Oregon I took local buses to Sac then Greyhound from Sac to PDX.

Then I did day labor in PDX and they have buses to the coast. For like $60 you could ride the bus from PDX to the coast and ride the buses on the coast for a week then return to PDX (or a 1 way to the coast was like $15 I think). It's also pretty easy to hitch out of Eugene on I-5 in my experience. I haven't hitched out of Portland. You can get all the way to Castle Rock on I-5 via local buses if you are trying to go to Washington, and I think you can get to Seattle via the Oregon Coast on local buses but I haven't done that myself.

There's also Bolt Bus from Portland to Seattle.

It all depends on what you are trying to see and where you are trying to get to imo.


----------

